# Homemade Duck Blinds



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Any of you guys have pics of your homemade duck blinds, if there are any out there? My buddy and I came across some free aluminum tubing and are looking to build a blind for our 12' jon boats that we take out in the shallow marshes. Trying to decide if we want to make it 'permanent', as in not collapsible, or if we want to make it 'scissor style. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Scissor style, trailers great, easy to laydown if you need to exit boat. Do a search about once a month someone asks this


----------



## VW55 (Mar 9, 2009)

Agree w/ Lewy...scissor is the way to go if you trailer a bunch. See if you can check out someone w/ a Beavertail blind if you plan on building your own scissor type. I'm not telling you to rip off their design, but it'll give you a good benchmark.


----------



## Duckdropper (Sep 3, 2008)

Just be prepared to fix all season. I made a great scissor blind and every year we needed to tweek it. Had mine for 3 years and its not going on my boat this year. Swamp seats for me and my buddys this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

COme on guys, we all know you like showing off your boats. I am looking to put a blind on my new boat and have some ideas but could always use more. THanks


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Duckdropper said:


> Just be prepared to fix all season. I made a great scissor blind and every year we needed to tweek it. Had mine for 3 years and its not going on my boat this year. Swamp seats for me and my buddys this year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmm, no problems with ours. If you search far enough through my posts I got pics of how mine mounts but here's what it looks like. Maybe ill take some pics today. I owe branta some pics. The frame id hung up in the pole barn for a couple more weeks tho


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## CoyotePete (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.wildfowlmag.com/conceale...boat-blind-keeps-hunters-warm-and-hidden.html

Just read this article today about homemade aluminum boat blinds. Might be useful to you...


----------



## Rolltidebama816 (Jan 28, 2009)

I didn't know if you were strictly referencing boat blinds but I figured I'd throw mine up anyway, nothing fancy but it gets the job done


----------

